# Confused



## Tainted Halo (Jun 14, 2012)

my vent for the day, why is it H's family & friends treat him as if he's the victim and I'm the bad person in this picture. Yes I cheated but that was some years ago yet H is the one that has more affairs and is one right now and yet I'm getting the poor him thing.. which I don't understand cause its both our faults not just one of us -_-


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Tainted Halo said:


> my vent for the day, why is it H's family & friends treat him as if he's the victim and I'm the bad person in this picture. Yes I cheated but that was some years ago yet H is the one that has more affairs and is one right now and yet I'm getting the poor him thing.. which I don't understand cause its both our faults not just one of us -_-


You're not in the club.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

In your other thread you said you have been in an open marriage, but it sounded like you cheated before it was open. So you betrayed him, perhaps thats the difference.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tainted Halo (Jun 14, 2012)

Shaggy said:


> In your other thread you said you have been in an open marriage, but it sounded like you cheated before it was open. So you betrayed him, perhaps thats the difference.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes I did cheat on him first, then after that he continued cheating which I reap what I sow I'm not looking for pity just wished his family heard both stories not just H's. And for the open marriage we were discussing about having one which it never happened.


----------



## UpnDown (May 4, 2012)

It's his family and his friends correct? So what stake do you have with them if you two are no longer a couple?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tainted Halo (Jun 14, 2012)

UpnDown said:


> It's his family and his friends correct? So what stake do you have with them if you two are no longer a couple?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


cause for 1 I am still living with my H at his dad's house till an apartment is found for the kids and I. For 2 his friends are my friends as well.


----------



## UpnDown (May 4, 2012)

Well living there will be rough, they have an obligation to there son. My in laws are doing the same and we were really close. As for friends you had together.. that will no longer be the case for many of them, they will pick sides sadly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tainted Halo (Jun 14, 2012)

UpnDown said:


> Well living there will be rough, they have an obligation to there son. My in laws are doing the same and we were really close. As for friends you had together.. that will no longer be the case for many of them, they will pick sides sadly.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes you are correct at least I'll know who are my real friends are and who are not.. thanks


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

It's true, Tainted...everyone says they won't pick sides, but they usually do. It's one of the more painful side outcomes of divorce.


----------

